# ebuild para lmule

## Hefistion

aki os dejo un link para akellos q kieran usar la mula en linux

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=827050&forum_id=247387

aunke el ebuild es para la version 1.1.5 basta con renombrar el fichero ebuild a 1.1.8 para tener la ultima verion y asi sucesivamente.

en ese link dice de crear el ebuild en /usr pero os recomiendo q lo hagais como explico Javier Lopez aki 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=38683

ya q si no cada vez q hagais un emerge rsync os lo borrara

----------

## neuronal

Gracias por el enlace, Hefistion. Lo probé hace unas semanas (nada más leer tu mensaje  :Smile: )

Y nada, que me va de arte.

Thks!

----------

## Hefistion

de nada  :Wink:   :Wink: 

yo vengo actulizando desde la version 1.1.8 hasta la 1.1.13c y va de maravillas esperemos q lo pongan en le portage proximamente   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## nouboh

yeee Hefistion  :Wink:  k tal jejej ?  :Mr. Green: 

salu2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hefistion

 *nouboh wrote:*   

> yeee Hefistion  k tal jejej ? 
> 
> salu2 

 

jejejej   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ya veo q sabes donde mirar para aprender, al igual q jonash   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## jonash

Jeje, pami que tb voy a dar un poco de mal x este foro  :Twisted Evil: 

Voy a mirarme los hilos a mi me da el siguiente error:

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/lmule-1.1.13c failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

----------

## kabutor

con lo bueno que es el mldonkey-cvs (no se si esta en el ebuild pero ese lo instalo yo a mano).

 :Smile: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> con lo bueno que es el mldonkey-cvs (no se si esta en el ebuild pero ese lo instalo yo a mano).
> 
> 

 

Efectivamente, con mldonkey bajo a 28K mientras q con lmule no paso de los 7K ... El ebuild no está en el portage pero alguien lo posteo en los foros mira este mensaje: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40737&highlight=mldonkeycvs

----------

## jonash

Bueno, aver si me podeis ayudar con ele build del lMule.

Segui las instrucciones de Hefistion de <a href="http://www.emulespana.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17565">aqui</a>

Todo ello cambiando el nmbre a la version de hoy 1.1.13c

Hago:

# ebuild /opt/ebuilds/net-p2p/lmule/lmule-1.1.12.ebuild digest

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p lmule (veremos los paketes q necesitamos)

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lmule 

Y empieza la cosa, de primeras me avisa dq estoy intentando compilarlo para Gtk2, y que puede dar problemas. Como se evita que se ompile para gtk2 y lo haga para gtk?¿

Bueno y despues de un rato de estar dale que te pego me sale este mensaje:(os pongo una parte del final x si ayuda)

mfc.h:335: candidates are: void CString::Format(const wxChar*, ...)

In file included from PreferencesDlg.h:10,

                 from emuleDlg.h:31,

                 from emule.h:30,

                 from AddFriend.cpp:23:

PPgNotify.h: At global scope:

PPgNotify.h:43: invalid type `const char[1]' for default argument to `wxString'

In file included from PartFile.h:25,

                 from SharedFileList.h:31,

                 from SharedFilesCtrl.h:22,

                 from SharedFilesWnd.h:22,

                 from emuleDlg.h:32,

                 from emule.h:30,

                 from AddFriend.cpp:23:

ED2KLink.h: In member function `const char* CED2KFileLink::GetName() const':

ED2KLink.h:74: cannot convert `const wxString' to `const char*' in return

ED2KLink.h: In member function `long int CED2KFileLink::GetSize() const':

ED2KLink.h:75: cannot convert `const wxString' to `const char*' for argument `1

   ' to `long int atol(const char*)'

ED2KLink.h: In member function `const char* CED2KServerListLink::GetAddress()

   const':

ED2KLink.h:98: cannot convert `const wxString' to `const char*' in return

In file included from StatisticsDlg.h:23,

                 from emuleDlg.h:37,

                 from emule.h:30,

                 from AddFriend.cpp:23:

OScopeCtrl.h: At global scope:

OScopeCtrl.h:32: invalid type `const char[1]' for default argument to `CString'

OScopeCtrl.h:32: invalid type `const char[1]' for default argument to `CString'

OScopeCtrl.h:31: invalid type `const char[1]' for default argument to `CString'

OScopeCtrl.h:31: invalid type `const char[1]' for default argument to `CString'

AddFriend.cpp: In member function `void CAddFriend::OnAddBtn(wxEvent&)':

AddFriend.cpp:121: no matching function for call to `CString::Format(const

   char[3], const wxChar*)'

mfc.h:335: candidates are: void CString::Format(const wxChar*, ...)

AddFriend.cpp:125: no matching function for call to `CString::Format(const

   char[3], const wxChar*)'

mfc.h:335: candidates are: void CString::Format(const wxChar*, ...)

AddFriend.cpp:136: cannot convert `const wxChar*' to `const char*' for argument

   `1' to `int atoi(const char*)'

AddFriend.cpp:136: cannot convert `const wxChar*' to `const char*' for argument

   `1' to `int atoi(const char*)'

AddFriend.cpp:162: cannot convert `const wxChar*' to `const char*' for argument

   `1' to `int sscanf(const char*, const char*, ...)'

make[3]: *** [AddFriend.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lmule-1.1.13c/work/lmule-1.1.13c/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lmule-1.1.13c/work/lmule-1.1.13c/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lmule-1.1.13c/work/lmule-1.1.13c'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/lmule-1.1.13c failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Y no se instala.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hefistion

prueba a cambiar dentro del ebuild la parte q pone 

```

IUSE="gtk2"
```

por

```

IUSE="gtk"

```

----------

## jonash

Ya ta solucionado.

Imcompatibilidad de pysoulseek con el lmule parece ser.

He hecho un emerge wxGTK y el del lmule y yasta

----------

## Hefistion

ere un moztruo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kabutor

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

>  *kabutor wrote:*   con lo bueno que es el mldonkey-cvs (no se si esta en el ebuild pero ese lo instalo yo a mano).
> 
>  
> 
> Efectivamente, con mldonkey bajo a 28K mientras q con lmule no paso de los 7K ... El ebuild no está en el portage pero alguien lo posteo en los foros mira este mensaje: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40737&highlight=mldonkeycvs

 

Umh.. no se en cuanto al mldonkey soy fiel al principio de bajarmelo yo y compilarlo yo mismo  :Smile:  ademas es una chumina, se compila se copia a un dir el ejecutable y listo.

Particularmente en este tema hay mucho flame sobre un cliente u otro, a mi mldonkey me gusta y mucho, y creo q es politicamente correcto, cosa q la mula no lo es.

----------

## jonash

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Particularmente en este tema hay mucho flame sobre un cliente u otro, a mi mldonkey me gusta y mucho, y creo q es politicamente correcto, cosa q la mula no lo es.

 

Pa gustos colores como dices, aunq no comparto tu opinion  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neuronal

Si: para gustos los colores y a mi personalmente me gusta mas mldonkey-cvs que Lmule o cualquier otro. Aunque, si bien es cierto, mldonkey es el que más tiempo llevo utilizando y con el que más acostumbrado estoy. Cuando una aplicación funciona bien no es verdaderamente necesario reemplazarla ,¿no?  :Smile: 

De todos modos, si que instalé Lmule para ver qué tal y tampoco me fue mal (bajando a unos 10/15 kb/s  :Wink: )

Un saludo

----------

